# Game Hauls



## AE35Unit (May 14, 2009)

Seeing as there's threads for Books, DVDs and CDs why not a similar one for games! 
Helen just got from blockbuster a copy of Oddworld,Munch's Odyssey for the Xbox. I loved playing Abe's Odyssey on the playstation and you can play co-op with this version. Looks fun!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2009)

I just picked up _Bioshock_, _Ucharted: Drake's Fortune_ and _LOTR Conquest_ for PS3.


----------



## Saeltari (May 14, 2009)

recently picked up EUIII:Complete, Crusader Kings and the expansion. Also just picked up 1701 as it was on sale last weekend. Thinking about The longest journey, but not 100% sure yet. All mine are pc, don't have a console.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 13, 2009)

Finally got our own copy of Lego Batman for the Xbox 360


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like the look of the Lego games, they look like such great fun.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought Folklore on PS3. I played the demo and enjoyed it but completely forgot about it for a long time.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 13, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I really like the look of the Lego games, they look like such great fun.



They really are! Batman is the best tho. Star Wars is fun but bloody hard and you lose interest after a while,same with Indy


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2009)

The last games i bought were HL2 (The Orange Box. 5 games for £30, Great value for money) Bioshock and Mass Effect (Which i have yet to play). That was about 6 months ago. 

I was thinking of getting an X-Box or PS3 as gaming on the PC seems to be falling back.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 13, 2009)

Rodders said:


> The last games i bought were HL2 (The Orange Box. 5 games for £30, Great value for money) Bioshock and Mass Effect (Which i have yet to play). That was about 6 months ago.
> 
> I was thinking of getting an X-Box or PS3 as gaming on the PC seems to be falling back.



I would never play games on a PC,just not worth the hassle.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2009)

It's all i'm used to. I'm not a major game player, but when i do get into one i'll play it to death. I like a PC as it's an all round machine. (CDs, DVDs, Games, Internet, work etc.)


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 13, 2009)

The trouble with gaming on a PC is they take up SO much Space on the hard drive so when you come to defrag or virus scan it gets to the folder with that game in and is there for ages! 
Also you have to download updates,change the msconfig settings,get the right Direct X which then means that the PC now functions differently when doing other things. Just much easier to Open the tray on the Xbox,Close Tray,Play!


----------



## Cayal (Jul 14, 2009)

Rodders said:


> It's all i'm used to. I'm not a major game player, but when i do get into one i'll play it to death. I like a PC as it's an all round machine. (CDs, DVDs, Games, Internet, work etc.)



Pretty much what a PS3 is now...but with a Blu-ray player as well.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Pretty much what a PS3 is now...but with a Blu-ray player as well.



And it can play MGS4 (TAKE THAT PC!).


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 14, 2009)

Cayal said:


> but with a Blu-ray player as well.



Coming to the Xbox 360 soon too•••


----------



## Cayal (Jul 14, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Coming to the Xbox 360 soon too•••



Doubtful.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2009)

Very doubtful, indeed. Microsoft (and Sony) is pushing heavily toward a complete Digital Distribution model; live-streaming and downloadable content  are their obvious goals. Embracing a tangible media player would be a step in the wrong direction, and a message to consumers.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 15, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Doubtful.



Well its under development actually,it was on a website somewhere. But to be honest having watched both blu ray and normal DVDs on our Xbox there aint a great deal of difference!


----------



## Cayal (Jul 15, 2009)

I've never heard of such a thing being announced. And since Microsoft would have to essentially pay Sony for every X-Box sold with a Blu-Ray player it seems unlikely.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 15, 2009)

Cayal said:


> I've never heard of such a thing being announced. And since Microsoft would have to essentially pay Sony for every X-Box sold with a Blu-Ray player it seems unlikely.



So that means that Panasonic,LG etc have to pay Sony everytime THEY make a Blu Ray player!


----------



## Cayal (Jul 15, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> So that means that Panasonic,LG etc have to pay Sony everytime THEY make a Blu Ray player!



I'm not certain. I know Sony have the patent to the Blu-Ray technology, I'm not sure if there is some deal with other companies but I know Microsoft have nothing to do with Blu-ray (since they supported HD-DVD).


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 15, 2009)

Blu-ray was actually developed by a group of companies (although it was headlined by Sony, they do not own the sole rights to licensing, as many assume), which include LG and Panasonic -- meaning they do not need to pay associated licensing fees to use the technology. So to answer your question AE35, no, Panasonic and LG do not pay Sony every time they make a Blu-ray player, as they are on the Board of Directors.

And the reason you've never heard of it Cayal is because it's hogwash (I'm sure you knew this for certain already, but was being nice about it). It has never been officially announced, vehemently denied on multiple occasions, and there's absolutely nothing that Microsoft would benefit from by releasing a Blu-ray add-on for the 360, now or later.

If they did (which, again, I doubt very much), however, or if they licensed the technology for a future console (much more likely), they wouldn't necessarily be paying Sony for every unit sold, as there would be a volume license deal of some sort.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would never say never that Blu-ray will make an appearance on the 360 at some point (although it's more likely to appear in the next generation). However it is increadably unlikly at this stage.

Microsoft are so into downloads and with netflix etc they don't need it for movies. But if they want to make bigger games (they have reached the peak of what the 360 can do at the moment) that don't fit on DVD then downloadable isn't an option --- nobody wants to download 50gb of game data.

There will be a new xbox next year that will package the new Natal controller and we will have to wait and see if they rejig the processor, graphics and hard drive at the same time.


-----------------------------------------------------

On topic the recent game that I have purchased include

InFamous
The Dig and the 2 Indiana Jone adventure games - from Steam
Monkey Island Episode 1 from Telltale
Tiger Woods 10 with WiiMotion plus


----------



## Cayal (Jul 15, 2009)

Off topic - I hate the idea of digital downloads.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 15, 2009)

Lucien21 said:


> There will be a new xbox next year that will package the new Natal controller and we will have to wait and see if they rejig the processor, graphics and hard drive at the same time.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------



Wonder what it'll be called. Xbox 720?
Ybox? Advertising logo-
Ybox? Ynot!


----------

